# Villagers won't ask to leave - Been 2 weeks



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 14, 2020)

I've had one villager move out since I've started my island when the game released, and I've been very eagerly waiting since then to see others move out! Its been 2 natural weeks, I pass all 10 of my villagers every day waiting to see thought bubbles or to be pinged, but all I've been getting are gifts and new emotes. 

I don't TT but I'm highly considering it, but I wouldn't want to if it doesn't help at all either. I heard villagers ask every week but its been two. I'm really worried that perhaps my game is bugged? Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 14, 2020)

The entire time I've been playing, I've only had 2 villagers ask to move out and one of them was today (the other one was like...2 weeks ago maybe?). I don't really have any advice but I just wanted to tell you you're not alone in this .-. it's really frustrating because I have 10 villagers and I'm missing so many of my dreamies but nobody wants to move so I can't go looking for them smh.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

There's this guy on the forums who TT to cycle villagers. He says a good interval is 15-20 days. He'll talk to everyone in town, skip 15 days ahead, and usually get a thought bubble, but if not he'll go skip in 1 day intervals and he gets one within 5 days every time.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2020)

No, I had two villagers move out. One I completely ignored, and one that I constantly hit and pushed around. You just have to stick to one.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 14, 2020)

I have had two villagers ask to leave as well, and I've had the game since launch.


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm glad I'm not the only one having issues! I was scared something was maybe wrong with my game, I've been playing animal crossing since I was little and I feel like I've never had quite this much trouble moving anybody out! It might be my exaggerated imagination since I'm so eager to see these villagers go. I'm not particularly picky but I'm also just not very interested in what I have so far! 

I hope they ask to leave soon!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't think they ask to leave very often anymore. I had two villagers ask to leave since I started playing and the second one just asked today. You just have to be patient and wait. They will ask to leave eventually.


----------



## Hay (Apr 14, 2020)

The method @Pickler was talking about is here c: This is what I did and I have all my dreamies! It took me about 1-2 weeks c: I highly recommend it! Hitting them or ignoring them doesn't really do much :/ I was tricked into thinking that too


----------



## dragonair (Apr 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> The method @Pickler was talking about is here c: This is what I did and I have all my dreamies! It took me about 1-2 weeks c: I highly recommend it! Hitting them or ignoring them doesn't really do much :/ I was tricked into thinking that too


Yeah, I first saw this method on Reddit and once I started doing this people were asking to leave really quickly! I haven't done it as much as I'm trying to save up NMT between move-outs but it really does work well for me at least! There are a few downsides (your villagers talk about how long you've been gone and weeds grow everywhere) but it's really useful if you need someone out quick.


----------



## solace (Apr 14, 2020)

LovelyLucifer said:


> I've had one villager move out since I've started my island when the game released, and I've been very eagerly waiting since then to see others move out! Its been 2 natural weeks, I pass all 10 of my villagers every day waiting to see thought bubbles or to be pinged, but all I've been getting are gifts and new emotes.
> 
> I don't TT but I'm highly considering it, but I wouldn't want to if it doesn't help at all either. I heard villagers ask every week but its been two. I'm really worried that perhaps my game is bugged? Has anyone else had this issue?


On my main island (no TT) Fauna (original) and Sprocket (original right off the plane) have asked me to move. Fauna asked to leave first then 6 days later Sprocket asked to leave. 

This is just a hunch, but I think it might have to do with the friendship ladder. I tend to give Sprocket more gifts than anyone (Snake was my favorite villager in ACNL and jocks are kinda my thing) so its second nature to know what to give them in terms of gifts, especially clothes. I had Fauna day 1 in NL as well, so I know her preferences by the book. So, might be how much attention you are giving them.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 14, 2020)

On my main island it took about... 2 weeks for Hazel to ask to move out. She was one of my original 2 I began with. I havent had anyone else to move out since and I've been playing since launch (non TT)


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 14, 2020)

LovelyLucifer said:


> I've had one villager move out since I've started my island when the game released, and I've been very eagerly waiting since then to see others move out! Its been 2 natural weeks, I pass all 10 of my villagers every day waiting to see thought bubbles or to be pinged, but all I've been getting are gifts and new emotes.
> 
> I don't TT but I'm highly considering it, but I wouldn't want to if it doesn't help at all either. I heard villagers ask every week but its been two. I'm really worried that perhaps my game is bugged? Has anyone else had this issue?



It may be coincedence but I hit one of the villager with a net 3 times and even though I apologize, 2 to 3 days later, she asked to move out.  Maybe try that.  I didn't want her to leave but I let her go cause she doesn't have her original home design.  Plus that leave room for another wolf or deer!


----------



## Hay (Apr 14, 2020)

dragonair said:


> Yeah, I first saw this method on Reddit and once I started doing this people were asking to leave really quickly! I haven't done it as much as I'm trying to save up NMT between move-outs but it really does work well for me at least! There are a few downsides (your villagers talk about how long you've been gone and weeds grow everywhere) but it's really useful if you need someone out quick.


The way I do it makes it so my villagers dont ask where Ive been. I still get a lot of weeds :c

I go back to the current day after a villager pings me (and move out if i want them to)

For example, my date today is 4/14. I set my time to 4/14 12pm and run around and talk to everyone. I go 15 days ahead (4/29) and look for a ping. If I get a ping and its a dreamie, I say dont go, save my game, and go back to 4/14 at 12pm to run around and talk to everyone. Jump again to 4/29 (sometimes I have to go day by day after the 15 days to get the ping) and then get the ping again. If someone I want to move pings then I say yes, go one day so they are in boxes (sell if need be) and go one more day so I have a free plot. From there, I either go hunting to buy a dreamie or start my NMT tours.

If you get someone to move in: I go one more day ahead so my dreamie is in boxes, then TT back to my starting day (4/14) and the villager will be out of boxes and offically moved in! (If I no longer need to TT i set my date back to internet syncing, I like playing in current time) Current villagers will not even know you "left" and if you TT a lot that day, might even say "ive been seeing you a lot today!" as if you spam talked to them, haha!


----------



## Princeles (Apr 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> The method @Pickler was talking about is here c: This is what I did and I have all my dreamies! It took me about 1-2 weeks c: I highly recommend it! Hitting them or ignoring them doesn't really do much :/ I was tricked into thinking that too


How you did to get all of your dreamies that fast? full NMT tours? if that's the case you're so lucky, i'm trying to get all my dreamies but is rlly difficult for me


----------



## Hay (Apr 14, 2020)

Princeles said:


> How you did to get all of your dreamies that fast? full NMT tours? if that's the case you're so lucky, i'm trying to get all my dreamies but is rlly difficult for me



Wasting my NMT buying villagers from here :,) nah I wouldn’t say it was a waste but I did have a lot of NMT and payed a little to much on a few... (I’m my opinion! for others what I paid for it’s normal, I’m just stubborn I guess) but most were very well priced! I also had a few amiibo cards that are my dreamies. Also with the current issue in the world right now, I’ve had free time from not going to work c: I believe everyone can find their dreamies soon! A lot of cycling threads have nice prices!


----------



## Princeles (Apr 14, 2020)

Hay said:


> Wasting my NMT buying villagers from here :,) nah I wouldn’t say it was a waste but I did have a lot of NMT and payed a little to much on a few... (I’m my opinion! for others what I paid for it’s normal, I’m just stubborn I guess) but most were very well priced! I also had a few amiibo cards that are my dreamies. Also with the current issue in the world right now, I’ve had free time from not going to work c: I believe everyone can find their dreamies soon! A lot of cycling threads have nice prices!


I've never bought villagers but I should try it, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hay (Apr 14, 2020)

Princeles said:


> I've never bought villagers but I should try it, thanks for the tips!


Yea! Just be careful, never buy something if you don’t feel comfortable about it! My tip is make sure to look at the sellers feedback before making a bid


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 15, 2020)

Hay said:


> The way I do it makes it so my villagers dont ask where Ive been. I still get a lot of weeds :c
> 
> I go back to the current day after a villager pings me (and move out if i want them to)
> 
> ...


Thats a super good idea!!! I don't want my villagers to think I abandoned them, plus I won't be too far away from the real date if I go back and fourth instead of just going fourth! I'm quite nervous about TTing since I didn't do it often at all in the past games but it'll be worth while to get things moving forward! Thank you so much!


----------



## Hay (Apr 15, 2020)

LovelyLucifer said:


> Thats a super good idea!!! I don't want my villagers to think I abandoned them, plus I won't be too far away from the real date if I go back and fourth instead of just going fourth! I'm quite nervous about TTing since I didn't do it often at all in the past games but it'll be worth while to get things moving forward! Thank you so much!


Of course! On new leaf I'm in year 2022.. so i really wanted to keep the date accurate. I find it fun having the day go by with (mostly) accurate weather for the day c:


----------



## Jas (Apr 15, 2020)

i had my first villager ask to move out a few days ago (i've been playing since the 19th, had 9 villagers, and i don't TT) so it does seem to take a lot longer than in past games!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 15, 2020)

it's so random because i don't wanna move out majority of my villagers yet, but 3 have asked me already since i started playing (i don't tt either) and the first one asked me while i still only have 7 villagers iirc


----------



## Luxen (Apr 15, 2020)

Jas said:


> i had my first villager ask to move out a few days ago (i've been playing since the 19th and i don't TT) so it does seem to take a lot longer than in past games!


I still like to think that it's pretty random, especially when you aren't trying to force them out yourself.
Lucky is my 9th villager and he asked to move out the day after he finished moving in, haha.

Meanwhile, Agnes (one of my two starting villagers) asked to move out yesterday and she'll be in boxes later today. (Guess she really doesn't want to share her birthday with me.)


----------



## Jas (Apr 15, 2020)

Luxen said:


> I still like to think that it's pretty random, especially when you aren't trying to force them out yourself.
> Lucky is my 9th villager and he asked to move out the day after he finished moving in, haha.
> 
> Meanwhile, Agnes (one of my two starting villagers) asked to move out yesterday and she'll be in boxes later today. (Guess she really doesn't want to share her birthday with me.)


it does feel random! i know a few of my friends have had 2-3 move out so far. i'm actually dying waiting for agnes to move out LOL but after her birthday because i've already bought her a present!


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not sure what happen in mine. Bit here's my timeline:
4/10- Velma moved in
4/11- Talked to her until she has squiggly lines
4/12- Ignored her
4/13- Talked to her once
4/14- Talked to her once
4/15 (Today) - Asked to moved

I'm not sure if it's coincidence or not.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 15, 2020)

Luxen said:


> I still like to think that it's pretty random, especially when you aren't trying to force them out yourself.
> Lucky is my 9th villager and he asked to move out the day after he finished moving in, haha.
> 
> Meanwhile, Agnes (one of my two starting villagers) asked to move out yesterday and she'll be in boxes later today. (Guess she really doesn't want to share her birthday with me.)



a day after moving in? hahaha oh gosh that's crazy, this randomness would have never have happened in new leaf. new leaf mechanics seems like there's a villager assigned to move out every 10 days. then once you stop someone, within a day or two someone new will ask.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 15, 2020)

Jas said:


> it does feel random! i know a few of my friends have had 2-3 move out so far. i'm actually dying waiting for agnes to move out LOL but after her birthday because i've already bought her a present!


I was going to do the same thing actually, but I forgot about it until the deed was done. Haha.
That's one point less for the birthday achievement, oh well.



Underneath The Stars said:


> a day after moving in? hahaha oh gosh that's crazy, this randomness would have never have happened in new leaf. new leaf mechanics seems like there's a villager assigned to move out every 10 days. then once you stop someone, within a day or two someone new will ask.


Ikr? I couldn't believe it either! I would much rather had NL's system so I could keep getting new villagers whenever I felt like getting rid of some old ones at my own pace, but I guess they changed how the whole thing works to make them seem more fickle/realistic.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 15, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Ikr? I couldn't believe it either! I would much rather had NL's system so I could keep getting new villagers whenever I felt like getting rid of some old ones at my own pace, but I guess they changed how the whole thing works to make them seem more fickle/realistic.



exactly. even the sleep times per personality are fickle now. i feel like this is a good thing only for non-frequent players, if they don't wanna lose a dreamie or a villager... but for people who cycle villagers, or trying to move someone out (without amiibo) it's such a waiting process


----------



## Fey (Apr 15, 2020)

I don’t think it has to do with your relationship with them.

The only villager who has asked to move was Beau, and that was one day after he moved in (when I’d neither had a chance to affect the relationship positively or negatively)

If anything, I can add that he was the only duplicate personality—as in, I already had a lazy villager when he joined.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been tracking move outs.

I started playing March 20. No TT. 

April 03 - Sherb asked to move out. I said no. 
April 09 - Wolfgang asked to move out. I said no.
April 14 - Lucha asked to move out. I said yes. 

And my only campsite villager (other than the mandatory one - Lucha, funnily enough, on March 29) was Gwen on April 13.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 15, 2020)

I've had 2 villagers ask to move. Lolly, after roughly a week after she arrived, and Flora asked yesterday. I want to keep both, so denied the requests. I'd love it if Lopez would ask, since it would save me having to kick him out via amiibo.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2020)

I've had Wendy ask to move out literally the day after she fully settled and Phoebe asked me yesterday. 

But yea it doesn't seem to happen often which I personally like, but I also don't want anyone to leave. I can see how it's frustrating if you have villagers you don't like.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been playing since launch and had 2 ask to move out so far - one moved out just yesterday. The first one I decided to keep.

This is what I noticed in general about move-outs -

They seem less frequent but also you have to keep in mind that the villager moves out the very next day - not 4 days later like in New Leaf. So unless you were TT'ing to get them into boxes, they're not all that less frequent if you think about it.
There seems to be no way to talk them out of it after you allow them to move out unlike in New Leaf so do think about it as I do see potential regrets down the line.
The thought bubble that appears above their head happens when they move out - but not only. Sometimes they want to share a story/emote or whatever else with you and will have the thought bubble. However, they no longer seem to PING when moving out - I think because the ping is kind of associated with something happy that they will announce/tell you.
The villager who moves out will not always bring it up first thing. When Rowan asked to move out 2 days ago, I went about my day as normal, talked to him at first, and it's only later on in the day that he had the thought bubble and asked me to leave. So again, this mechanic seems different.
You don't have to talk to villagers at all. They will still have a thought bubble if they want to move - it might just not be the first thing you see that day.
No villager will move out without checking in with you first - to me this is a huge relief as I was always terrified about losing my favorites in New Leaf.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2020)

Currently TTing to move either Chops or Curly out then one thing I noticed is you don’t actually have to interact with them for the thought bubble to appear.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 15, 2020)

I've only had 1 ask to move out on 4/5 and I've been playing since the 19th no TT.

Hopefully someone asks today...

I've also only had 2 campsite visitors after the forced one, roughly 2 weeks apart.  Didn't invite either one (Al and Ed)


----------



## N a t (Apr 15, 2020)

It's been random for me. Only had 2 thought bubbles/pings to leave and it was the same villager both times that I did not want to move out.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 15, 2020)

Pretty random for me too...
I had Raymond asked to leave the day after he moved in from the campsite. Then Leonardo asked to leave two days ago. That's it! I restarted my island so probably started this one around the 25th 
There's two villagers I'd like to move out though (I don't TT), so I've been trying completely ignoring one and harassing the second one (what a great, healthy way to play this game hahaha) I'll see if either one of them ask to move before others


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been playing since launch and I've only have one villager ask to move out; It takes forever and a day it seems.


----------

